# Sounds like I'm in a tin can/cave



## aarono (Jul 22, 2004)

Although I've never been in a tin can, it sounds like I think it would.

Just recently (as in past day) my sound has been coming in choppy/scratchy at normal volumes, and it sounds like it has an echo/I'm in an auditorium or something. I havn't a clue why this started, I havn't messed with any settings that are related to sound.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

i would try different speakers or headphones. If not it might be a damage on sound ports.


----------



## aarono (Jul 22, 2004)

Even when I plug my headphones into the jack that is on my speaker I still hear the effect.

I recently had my house's fuse break, and it destroyed my surge protection (takes one surge), but I believe it didn't affect anything, for the sound was all right after. What's odd though is a day or two later it started.


----------



## aarono (Jul 22, 2004)

On heavier songs, such as "Four Horsemen", etc. 

My speakers begin to crackle too. This never happened before either.


----------



## squeezor (Dec 17, 2004)

in the sound management window you have a big list with effects to choose from, maybe you have a wierd "invironment" chosen, like "under water" or something. switch to "none" and your sound should go back to normal.


----------

